# Hungarian aircraft



## Trautloft (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello all, i had major probs with my pc for months,thats why i been away.i think its fixed by now i hope you're all fine , yes i gonna start buggin you with Hungary and its equipment again (like the panzers earlier 8) )

Alright, i just found a very interesting hungarian site with pictures of aircraft of the Royal Hungarian Air Force,the profiles are english thank heaven.
You might be interested a tiny bit in the fleet of a less-known smaller force, its heroic attempt to stop the bomber raids ,and also their fight on the eastern front from the beginning.Some details,like its mostly italian,later german or licence-built aircraft(the Bf109-G's or Me-210,Re2000, and the extensive use of biplanes : Fiat CR.32 and 42) with surprising success at the beginning of the atrocities in border clashes with Slovakia and Yugoslavia and certainly the Soviets (similar to Finland and its Gladiators).
I have to work tomorrow so i will continue later, today i post these pictures,stories and facts will follow. thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2007)

Some nice profiles there.THX for posting them Trautloft. 
My favourite are both Fw 190s.


----------



## Trautloft (Jun 5, 2007)

yes,hungarians loved em,but at all they recieved like 12 planes. they called it jokingly Fóka, means seal.


surprisingly the hungarians liked the me-210 alot, used extensively as heavy fighter and fast bomber,as it was hated and returned from front by the germans because of the numerous problems with the unreliable engine, even the me410 did not fully satisfied them.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2007)

Hej, good info there.THX.
In Poland Fw 190 is also shortly called "Foka"


----------



## Trautloft (Jul 29, 2007)

some photos;





Bristol F2B, pre-war





Arado 96 trainer-light transport-liason duty,used in greater numbers by RHAF,in a hangar





Bü-131 trainer





Romeo Ro-41 trainer





the awful Caproni 135bis bombers of a squadron,lined up





arming with bombs (soon after intensive action on eastern front,
the Royal Hungarian Air Force had a lack of italian bombs,they had to use german or captured soviet loads)





Dornier Do 23









Dornier Do 215 used as bomber/recon





Fiat Cr.32, 1/5 'Bumblebee' Squadron




Fiat Cr.32, 101/7 'Heart Ace' Squadron




The Fiat Cr.32 built the backbone of RHAF fighter forces during the first years of war,took part in border clashes and even on early stages of warfare on the eastern front,later declared clearly obsolete,putting in second line duties,especially training.





Fiat Cr.42





a crashed Fiat G-12 transporter





FW-189 recon





a FW-190 (i think model A) with additional german markings





Gustav of Home Defence Group,the famous 101. 'Puma' Squadron.note the red puma head. USAAF pilots quickly learned to respect this group of skilled,fearless,brave men who tried to defend the allied raids against the cities, always hopelessly outnumbered




FW-58 Weihe





He-111 bomber/recon/transporter duties





a crashed He-112 fighter





not sure if the same a/c..hungary bought the licence of the he-112,and ordered 12,but only 3 arrived,and Hungary finally decided to produce the Gustav in licence (also the Me.210 and the Re-2000)





a cool pic of He-46 recon ac in flight





another nice one, a He-70 recon plane.Hungarian pilots disliked this machine because of its extreme vulnerability,if im right its wings been made of some kind of magnesium-alloy = it burnt like hell





JU87A




Ju-87B





Ju-88B of 4th Bomber Group 'Witch'




Ju88B's in flight





Ju-52 in color




Personal liaison a/c of the Regent Miklos Horthy





Ju-86 of 3/1 Bomber Sqd. 'Arrow of God'




Ju-86's parked





Me-210 destroyer/heavy fighter/fighter-bomber




a nice picture of formation flight above a parked one





Savoia-Marchetti SM.75





Reggiane Re.2000 squadron





Hungarian built WM21 Sólyom(= hawk) training aircrafts




closer view

some rare pictures of captured/interned a/c
first a PZL.P11, landed in Hungary,interned,first with civilian markings,later studied at the university of technic.
Info: Hungary refused to take part in agressions against Poland,the 2 countries had a friendly,almost brotherly relationship since centuries.They also shared the fear of the red invasion,just like the Finns.
















close cockpit view





one of the interned RWD-8 polish a/c with civilian markings





a captured ex-slovak Avia B-539,after evaluation used as target tug

and at last some rare colored pics








the first licence-built Messer,manufactured in Györ

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Traveler (Mar 19, 2017)

Great resources for modelers!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2017)

Cool..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bareszsopte (Feb 15, 2018)

Trautloft said:


> Hello all, i had major probs with my pc for months,thats why i been away.i think its fixed by now i hope you're all fine , yes i gonna start buggin you with Hungary and its equipment again (like the panzers earlier 8) )
> 
> Alright, i just found a very interesting hungarian site with pictures of aircraft of the Royal Hungarian Air Force,the profiles are english thank heaven.
> You might be interested a tiny bit in the fleet of a less-known smaller force, its heroic attempt to stop the bomber raids ,and also their fight on the eastern front from the beginning.Some details,like its mostly italian,later german or licence-built aircraft(the Bf109-G's or Me-210,Re2000, and the extensive use of biplanes : Fiat CR.32 and 42) with surprising success at the beginning of the atrocities in border clashes with Slovakia and Yugoslavia and certainly the Soviets (similar to Finland and its Gladiators).
> ...


*B316 and V105 planes from Szombathely Airdrome!*


----------

